# Is there a place in the Oklahoma City Metro area that sells transfer paper?



## dualdesigner (Jul 6, 2006)

I was wondering if there is a business in the Oklahoma City Metro area that sales transfer paper. I am currently out and have lots of orders to fill and really do not have time to wait on paper to be shipped. Or if there is someone in the OKC area that has a bulk of transfer paper that would want to sale some, would you respond also? I would appreciate any advice or help. Thanks so much!


----------



## cdieger (Jan 2, 2009)

dualdesigner said:


> I was wondering if there is a business in the Oklahoma City Metro area that sales transfer paper. I am currently out and have lots of orders to fill and really do not have time to wait on paper to be shipped. Or if there is someone in the OKC area that has a bulk of transfer paper that would want to sale some, would you respond also? I would appreciate any advice or help. Thanks so much!


You might try Printa Systems for Heat Transfer paper. They charge $70 for 100 sheets or offer lesser quantities, but they do offer the dimensions of paper you stated.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Heat Transfer, Dye Sublimation and Engraving Equipment & Supplies Source is located in Okla City....not too far from the capitol...give them a call...


----------

